# "A Goddess Dance" Orchestral/instrumental



## sherief (Jun 24, 2009)

Hey Everyone, 
Its been a while since I posted here. To be honest, I wanted to promote my Youtube page and my latest labor of love. I'm trying my hardest to find its audience.






I hope you all enjoy it! and if you did, the other pieces will surely be worth it as well and that is guaranteed.

Thank you all for clicking and listening!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

sherief said:


> Hey Everyone,
> Its been a while since I posted here. To be honest, I wanted to promote my Youtube page and my latest labor of love. I'm trying my hardest to find its audience.
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds good, Goddes however.....


----------



## sherief (Jun 24, 2009)

Thank you for taking the time to listen to it Pugg! Appreciate it!


----------

